# Tampa airport to Orange Lake Country Club



## happybaby (Oct 9, 2012)

I was reading my car rental info and it says that some toll roads are cashless and suggest getting the "ez pass"   forget what it is called in FL
But they will pay for the toll for a 25.00 fee   

Is RT 429 toll road like this or do they have attendants to collect the money

I rerouted thru mapquest to avoid this move and it now takes me RT 27 prior to the toll road

Guess to be safe , we will go that way

Glad I read the fine print!!!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 9, 2012)

SR 429 (a/k/a Daniel Webster Western Beltway) has attended toll booths.
There are three toll barriers with cash booths off to the side, like this:


----------



## happybaby (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the response

I sure would hate to give the car rental 25.00 for a few dollar toll

I have ez pass at home and they all still have attendants or money machine to insert bills or coins.

Not sure if rt 27 is even out of the way much if we decided that instead of SR 429.   I believe rt 27 you have to make a u turn on 192 to get to OLCC

We may decide to go to Wyndham Bonnet Creek first and that avoids 429.  See what the kids want to do.  Go check out our place (WBC) where the old folks are staying or go see their;s at OL.


----------



## am1 (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the purpose of tolls?  I can understand using it to limit people from entering high traffic areas but do not understand why it is used in other areas.  Is it to cheat out of state drivers who do not know the back ways?  I thought gas tax paid to upkeep roads.  

Maybe it was all the times I drove to and from Atlantic City from New York.  Do they really need to collect 30 cents at a time.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't worry about US-27 from I-4 to SR-192 (Orange Lake). It's a little slow right off I-4, but it clears out and the speed skyrockets to around 60mph. The toll road is a waste of money.

As a side note, Toll Roads are basically tax-per-use. Yeah, tolls = tax. They supposedly use the money to keep the highway maintained. Some states, like NJ, have been fighting to divert toll money to pay for non-toll-road things, but users are working on keeping it on the roads.

TS


----------



## happybaby (Oct 22, 2012)

DD and s i l were almost stuck on the toll road coming in from Orlando airport to Orange Lake 

the first 2 tolls had people and the last toll in Celebration was exact change only 75 cents or the ezpass thing.   they ran out of change and called me to come get them

but dd dug deeper into her purse and found the change.   that one was not manned be people   this was about 1230am also!!!!

they couldnt even flag down an ezpass person   they were flying by


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 22, 2012)

Check your rental agreement, you might already be pre-paying your tolls

http://news.consumerreports.org/money/2011/08/car-rental-toll-tag-extra-fees.html


https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar



> As a rental car customer, enrolled in these programs with these car rental agencies, you have the ability to drive straight through these lanes at speeds up to 25 mph. ,
> Most major rental car companies now offer their customers the option of including tolls with the credit card used to rent the vehicle. These rental car customers can use Florida's toll roads and not worry about carrying cash or stopping to pay for tolls. They can breeze through the _*SunPass ONLY, E-PASS ONLY and LeeWay ONLY *_toll lanes throughout the Sunshine State.
> *How does it work? *Cameras take a photo of the rental car's license plate as it goes through the toll lane and sends a bill for the tolls to the rental company's tolling program vendor. The vendor collects the toll plus applicable service fees from the customer's credit card, and pays the toll to the road agency. The service fees are retained by the vendor, not the toll road.
> 
> ...


 
I used to have a Sun Pass, when I had a car in Florida for 7 months


----------



## happybaby (Oct 23, 2012)

they turned down the ezpass at the rental company

They would have been ok if they had enough change on them.  They very seldom have cash.  Always use the debit card 

I make sure I have cash on me and change!!!

Live and learn    They will know next time


----------

